# Cleaning Burrs on Casadio Enea on demand grinder



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Not got a manual on this grinder and have searched the internet and i cant find any info on how to get to the Burrs. Anyone got any idea on how to take apart so i can give them a clean.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

http://files.ua.prom.st/237748_sadio_eneaonedemand_manual.pdf

Anything useful on page 24?


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks , unfortunately it does not show how to get to the Burrs


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

juwelkeeper said:


> Not got a manual on this grinder and have searched the internet and i cant find any info on how to get to the Burrs. Anyone got any idea on how to take apart so i can give them a clean.


I have no experience of your grinder whatsoever but this foreign website has a picture with the upper burr carrier removed. https://phadincoffee.com/san-pham/may-xay-ca-phe-casadio-enea

Hope this can be of some help.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PM Coffeechap - he should be able to help

PS Casadio is a sub-brand of Cimbali, so have a look on the their website for info.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

So basically you need to remove the hopper first. Can you post couple of pictures. On manual it states there is a ring nut to be removed. Then the hopper should come off. There is a picture on page 24


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take a look on I/N PDF Casadio -Gastro Frigo. It shows the on demand exploded view.

It is not particularly clear but seems to indicate removal of a screw to release the disc which then gives access to the screwed adjuster and on to the burrs and their retaining screws ( looks similar to Mazzer adjuster once you get access )


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I have read on one of the older threads, @GCGlasgow had this grinder (or still has). He might help.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I did have this grinder and couldn't get much info on it either. I sold it to russell


----------



## Luke Skywalker (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm digging up this thread.

I have cleaned the burrs and the grinding chamber Casadio Enea On Demand as in this video below.

Temporarly I have estimated the position of a small gear that is responsible for granulometry and grinding size indication on the display. But I want to set it precisely.

I screw in the upper burr until touch down (I use this point as a 0 zero on the display) and unscrew back around 30 degrees (display shows it as a 9.5 on the display). Is this a right approach?
I think I miss the exact point where granulometry indicator on the display (small gear) and position of upper burr are aligned. Can you help?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Luke Skywalker video looks good:



make sure burrs and grinder is totally clean


confirm touching point by spinning burrs with finger or chopstick if fingers can't reach (never under power)


Once the burrs are touching...The core alignment is by removal of the large plastic cog (if you have been following the vid, it won't be attached until you find the touching point). The 3 holes holding the screws for the large cog are fixed, so once it's removed, you have to press the lockout to allow power to the display and *turn the little cog at the rear right to the zero point*.....then replace the big cog....it should then should show correct grind levels. The video doesn't really show that.


----------



## Nailer93 (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, looking for some advice. Cleaned out my casadio enea grinder just like video and with your advice. I then turned the grind level to 0 when the burrs were touching and then put everything back. But now it seems that my grind adjusting is the wrong way around. i.e. the display is telling me I’m making it finer but I am actually making it courser as I can see by the grind.
Does anyone have advice on this ? Did I do something wrong when re assembling.


----------

